# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Proposed MTB Racing Cycle

## IronClydes

I'm planning my first cycle focused purely on athletic enhancement and muscle preservation during these endurance competitions.

I am looking for any feedback and/or recommendations from those with relevant experience and/or knowledge in this arena.

I will start by increasing my TRT from 120/week Test C to a base of 200/week adding EQ at 600/week and NPP at 150/week for 12 weeks. I will incorporate 50-75 Anavar ED for the first 6-8 weeks, and then 50 Winstrol ED for the last 4-6 weeks. There will be no PCT as I am on TRT. I will use HcG at 250 twice weekly throughout, same as my cruise dosage. I will also use Anastrozole at about .25 twice weekly, mids will determine if Caber is needed.

The races I will participate in are grueling and intense strength/endurance/cardiovascular trials that last between 45 minutes and 3 hours depending on the event. 

These were all of the most relevant AAS for these goals, according to my research, not including HGH as I can't afford that, otherwise it would be here too. 

Thoughts?

----------


## NACH3

Why would you run var EOD? It's best to split it twice daily or even 3x if running a higher dose... It's always served me well split either 2-3x - 2x will suffice(not EOD)... And winny as well - at least ed some split it some don't - but running these EOD will not build up in your system optimally(causing your blood levels to be unstable

EQ needs to be run longer than 12wks too.... Well I've never ran it but that's the consensus on it... I'm sure others will chime in! GL brother!

----------


## IronClydes

> Why would you run var EOD? It's best to split it twice daily or even 3x if running a higher dose... It's always served me well split either 2-3x - 2x will suffice(not EOD)... And winny as well - at least ed some split it some don't - but running these EOD will not build up in your system optimally(causing your blood levels to be unstable
> 
> EQ needs to be run longer than 12wks too.... Well I've never ran it but that's the consensus on it... I'm sure others will chime in! GL brother!


Thanks for the response, brother.

That was a typo I just corrected, I did mean ED, not EOD, for Anavar and Winstrol . And I do typically take the Anavar at 25 in AM, 25 an hour before working out, and 25 before bed. Do I spread Winny too though?

As for the EQ, it actually would be perfect if I could run it longer, so that is good news. Are we talking 16 weeks?

Thanks again!

----------


## IronClydes

I am playing around with an idea presented by Infidel to take Halo 2 days before each race as well. If I do, that would be 20-30mg each morning for the 2 days prior and the day of each race. There's to be a total of about 15 races over the course of 16 weeks.

----------


## IronClydes

I'm curious, however, how this EQ/NPP/Orals cycle will compare to the effects of my last cycle of Tren A and Deca with regard to biking. 

While I do hear Tren is horrible for cardio, I have to admit I had some of my most intense, fastest, most hardcore riding on Tren this year. While my heart rate did run about 20 bpm higher than normal, my legs were freaking powethorses pushing harder than ever, never tiring, almost enjoyin the pain. 

Anavar seems to have an opposite effect, where muscle hurts more and tires out from the increased pain. However, that is Anavar taken alone, without the EQ and NPP, both of which are new to me. And while the Winny will be short term, that is also new to me and I've heard it to be great for endurance and power. Not so impressed with Anavar so far for these purposes...it only seems to excel at fat loss, vascularity, and increased burnout from muscle pain.

----------


## IronClydes

With regard to available choices, I have a bunch of EQ, NPP, Anavar , Winstrol , Halo, and Tren A on the way. In stock, I have a bunch of Tren E, Deca , HcG , and testosterone c stashed.

The next batch of Anavar on the way is Gen-Shi, as is the Halo and EQ. The Winstrol, NPP, and Tren A is Dragon.

----------


## GSXRvi6

> Why would you run var EOD? It's best to split it twice daily or even 3x if running a higher dose... It's always served me well split either 2-3x - 2x will suffice(not EOD)... And winny as well - at least ed some split it some don't - but running these EOD will not build up in your system optimally(causing your blood levels to be unstable
> 
> EQ needs to be run longer than 12wks too.... Well I've never ran it but that's the consensus on it... I'm sure others will chime in! GL brother!


I noticed EQ effects within a couple of weeks, not sure why people say you have to run it longer than 12 weeks (I know it's a BIG ester but it's not like you have 0 blood levels for weeks before it starts binding to receptors)

I may get flamed for this but the OP is talking about cheating in competition using AAS, the very thing that got it put on the illegal list. My feedback is don't be a cheater.

----------


## IronClydes

I respect your response GSX. These are all amateur level races in a bracket that is only for fun; no rewards, just fun. I just want to put on a good show this year and use all the tools at my disposal to satisfy my hunger for my fastest race season.

Thanks brother. 




> I noticed EQ effects within a couple of weeks, not sure why people say you have to run it longer than 12 weeks (I know it's a BIG ester but it's not like you have 0 blood levels for weeks before it starts binding to receptors)
> 
> I may get flamed for this but the OP is talking about cheating in competition using AAS, the very thing that got it put on the illegal list. My feedback is don't be a cheater.

----------


## NACH3

> I noticed EQ effects within a couple of weeks, not sure why people say you have to run it longer than 12 weeks (I know it's a BIG ester but it's not like you have 0 blood levels for weeks before it starts binding to receptors)
> 
> I may get flamed for this but the OP is talking about cheating in competition using AAS, the very thing that got it put on the illegal list. My feedback is don't be a cheater.


I didn't mean that one wouldn't notice anything 12wks in... I was hinting that you'd see more changes in physique and Performance Enhancement up to 16+ wks(if after 12+)... It would be most optimal imho... But I also like what Bona had to say regarding using primo over EQ! And I've ran primo a couple times and after wk 14+ the changes in body composition are outstanding(never ran EQ tho) so can't report on that... 

And wouldn't we all be considered cheating then?! Just my thought on the subject(unless you were just talking about sporting events)?...

----------


## GSXRvi6

If there are no rewards and it's just for fun then cool. I don't compete in anything that AAS would give me an unfair advantage with. 

I like primo but it makes me go bald, EQ made me vascular but made my RBC'S skyrocket.

----------


## BG

Tren makes me breath like Im 100lbs over weight. EQ does make me feel good, mixed with b12 injects I felt real good. I did have RBC issues also, but after dropping some blood about 8 weeks in I was fine.

What is your timing of the races and your cycle? You can run the EQ for 16-20 weeks with no issues and I would be atleast 6 weeks in at first race time. I would also drop the npp for deca and run it as long as the eq.

I see no need for orals, they will just dehydrate you and add un-needed sides.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Basically any gear that increases red blood cell count would help with this kind of performance.
Equipoise is a good choice for that but all anabolic will increase erythropoiesis (RBC formation) low dose test with EQ would be my preferred method, Anadrol works well for it too but it also causes a lot of water gain and that might not be a good thing for you...

----------


## IronClydes

Thanks for your input BG.

The timing is a bit of a spread. First race is 4/10, last one is 10/8. So, I am timing to overlap as much of the races as possible with the 16 weeks effective window of the cycle. Looking at the first effective race, on cycle, to be 6/26. So, that puts me starting the EQ at 5/22 (6 weeks before first race) and ending 10/9 (20 weeks total on EQQ). 

So, you feel I would be better suited to add B12 injections as well? I can monitor blood and do a double blood donation if I get too high on RBC's. As for the Deca over the NPP, why? I mean I will have both in large enough quantities for a full cycle....so, I'm definitely good for it, just trying to understand why.

Curious why I haven't heard anyone recommend Clen yet.....from what I've read, that would also be a good choice, no? If so, how would you incorporate it with EQ and Winstrol ? 

I've heard great things about Winstrol, just to keep it to the last 4-6 weeks though.....what sides are so bothersome about it at 50/day?

Thanks for your time brother.






> Tren makes me breath like Im 100lbs over weight. EQ does make me feel good, mixed with b12 injects I felt real good. I did have RBC issues also, but after dropping some blood about 8 weeks in I was fine.
> 
> What is your timing of the races and your cycle? You can run the EQ for 16-20 weeks with no issues and I would be atleast 6 weeks in at first race time. I would also drop the npp for deca and run it as long as the eq.
> 
> I see no need for orals, they will just dehydrate you and add un-needed sides.

----------


## IronClydes

> I didn't mean that one wouldn't notice anything 12wks in... I was hinting that you'd see more changes in physique and Performance Enhancement up to 16+ wks(if after 12+)... It would be most optimal imho... But I also like what Bona had to say regarding using primo over EQ! And I've ran primo a couple times and after wk 14+ the changes in body composition are outstanding(never ran EQ tho) so can't report on that... 
> 
> And wouldn't we all be considered cheating then?! Just my thought on the subject(unless you were just talking about sporting events)?...


No Primo for this cycle, I have spent too much already on what I have put together and have on the way. 

We will only have EQ, NPP, Deca , Anavar , Winstrol , Test C, Tren , and HcG to choose from for this one. 

Any idea why I haven't heard anyone recommend Clen yet? Reads as a good choice too....

Thanks brother.

----------


## IronClydes

> Basically any gear that increases red blood cell count would help with this kind of performance.
> Equipoise is a good choice for that but all anabolic will increase erythropoiesis (RBC formation) low dose test with EQ would be my preferred method, Anadrol works well for it too but it also causes a lot of water gain and that might not be a good thing for you...


Thanks Mike. 

EQ is a definite for this one for sure, thinking 600/week (200 every M/W/F) with NPP at 150/week (50 every M/W/F) with Test C at 140/week (70 every M/F). Then, for the last 6 weeks of cycle, 50 Winstrol ED. I am uncertain about the Anavar for the first 6 weeks...also considering adding B-12 and wondering about Clen .

BG recommended Deca instead of NPP....thoughts?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

i like dace over npp, i dont want to get into big debate over esters and their efficiency but in my opinion Nandrolone is more effective in longer ester over short. so Deca wins.

----------


## GSXRvi6

Tren makes me huff and puff like a fat ass

----------


## IronClydes

Considering adding in EPO (Erythropoietin) at 1000-2000 iu's ED for first 2 weeks only. Also, if money is there, Somatropin at 5-10 iu's ED.

Any feedback on the EPO? 

Thanks!

----------


## IronClydes

No feedback at all?

----------


## IronClydes

Looking into feedback on deca vs NPP for this; seems to be a dispute between best choice.

Also, some say drop the Anavar ? 

Lastly, since race season is 6 months long and I only have 20 weeks of cycle, 14 of which I'm at full effectiveness, should I do it at beginning rather than end? This way the elevated RBC's from the cycle continue to positively impact remaining races...

----------


## IronClydes

Thanks for the help and wise insight, brothers.

I think I settled on 600-800 EQ/week (200 M/W/F), 150 NPP/week (50 M/W/F), 200 Test Cyp/week (100 M/F), and 500 HcG (250 T/Sa) all for 20 weeks, then the Winstrol for the last 6 weeks of the cycle. I'm still up in the air about the Anavar for the 8 weeks prior to the Winstrol...since I already bought it I probably will. 

For Ancilliaries, it will likely be just Anastrozole .25 EOD. From what I understand, it isn't likely I will need the Caber, but I do have a large stockpile of that standing by. 

Since I am on HRT/TRT, I won't need PCT, I will just return to cruise dosing of 120-140/week Test Cyp and the HcG at 500/week.

Let me know what you think about this athletically focused cycle for MTB race season. 

Thanks brother.

----------


## IronClydes

Okay, I got an order for some EPO to arrive in a couple weeks.

I am going to start out with EPO at 1000 IU/day 2-3 times a week for only 2 weeks. That's a small total of about 6000 IU. Nothing more as this should get a descent raise that will last about 3 months. 

I will then start EQ following this at 600/week, NPP at 150/week, Test Cyp at 150/week, and HcG at 500/week. This will last 20 weeks. I will finish last 6 weeks of this on Winstrol at 50/day. I should only need Anastozole at .25 EOD, but mids will provide a better idea.

I will let everyone know how it goes!

----------


## Mr.BB

Whats your hemoglobin and hematocrit?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Thanks Mike. 
> 
> EQ is a definite for this one for sure, thinking 600/week (200 every M/W/F) with NPP at 150/week (50 every M/W/F) with Test C at 140/week (70 every M/F). Then, for the last 6 weeks of cycle, 50 Winstrol ED. I am uncertain about the Anavar for the first 6 weeks...also considering adding B-12 and wondering about Clen .
> 
> BG recommended Deca instead of NPP....thoughts?


about the clen, I do what I consider pretty hardcore cross country mountain biking and every time I go out I take 40 to 60mcg to help dilate the lungs it really helps me get plenty of air which I believe improves my endurance significantly...I started doing this when I used tren but I do it every time I ride now which is at least2x per week...

----------


## IronClydes

43.7 and 14.3

Attachment 162616




> Whats your hemoglobin and hematocrit?

----------


## IronClydes

Thanks for the response brother. Would you say it is OK to stack that as you advised on race days with the current cycle I laid out? 




> about the clen, I do what I consider pretty hardcore cross country mountain biking and every time I go out I take 40 to 60mcg to help dilate the lungs it really helps me get plenty of air which I believe improves my endurance significantly...I started doing this when I used tren but I do it every time I ride now which is at least2x per week...

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Thanks for the response brother. Would you say it is OK to stack that as you advised on race days with the current cycle I laid out?


I don't see a problem with it being added in to your stack on race days...I think you will benefit from it with out It raising your RBCs like the EPO and EQ...will you be doing a log?

----------


## IronClydes

What is the ideal timing for this come race day? Most races are at noon. 40-60 how long before race start?




> I don't see a problem with it being added in to your stack on race days...I think you will benefit from it with out It raising your RBCs like the EPO and EQ...will you be doing a log?

----------


## IronClydes

Yes, I can do a log. It would be my first. What info should I document to best capture my results for everyone?




> I don't see a problem with it being added in to your stack on race days...I think you will benefit from it with out It raising your RBCs like the EPO and EQ...will you be doing a log?

----------


## IronClydes

Hey fellas,

Adjusted my upcoming athletic cycle to not include the planned orals in lieu of the elevated enzymes I just recently nearly normalized. 

New cycle is as follows:

600 EQ week
150 NPP week
200 Test C week

What's a good starting point for anastrozole and caber dosage in this? Once I do mids I would adjust as needed, of course. I understand that EQ aromatizes and so I must prevent that. 

Cycle starts 5/20 for 20 weeks due to slow progression of EQ. I understand this is standard and acceptable for EQ/NPP cycles.

----------


## NACH3

> Hey fellas,
> 
> Adjusted my upcoming athletic cycle to not include the planned orals in lieu of the elevated enzymes I just recently nearly normalized. 
> 
> New cycle is as follows:
> 
> 600 EQ week
> 150 NPP week
> 200 Test C week
> ...


Why the NPP?! If anything maybe use the Decanate ester?!

----------


## IronClydes

I've had a number of others recommend the NPP. Why would deca be preferable? I have both available to use, so I'm OK with it… If you could explain what makes it better though I would appreciate it.

----------


## IronClydes

Can anyone explain why Deca over NPP for this athletic AAS cycle?

----------

